# IUI due to start end of JULY 2014...Any advice/tips/suggestions?



## Ahoward1989 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am due to start IUI end of July 2014 after three rounds of clomid were unsuccessful! 

Does anyone have any advice/suggestions or tips for me or my fiance to help prepare us for whats in store for us?

Anything no matter how small please reply as what seems insignificant may actually be most helpful!

Thanks everyone 

xx


----------



## Hugbug (Apr 23, 2008)

No advice hun......but I am starting iui very soon....so maybe we can chat about our journeys along the way! Where u having urs done?  Good luck x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ladies,  I've had 2 IUI's - one which resulted in BFN and the 2nd which resulted in a BFP but ultimately went on to be a chemical pregnancy 

Advice is just stay positive - I strongly believe that your positive thoughts channel through your body and is a very powerful thing for you to get through the 2ww that follows your IUI.  As for the IUI - it's painless and quick - just try and take things easy.  

I was unsuccessful with Clomid and had my two IUI's with Fostimon which worked in getting my follicles to the stage they needed to be.  

Not really sure what other advice/help you might want?  Can answer any other questions, if you have any.  Good luck!! xx


----------

